# xmms и шрифты тэгов

## misterxx

после обновления xmms-1.2.8 на новые версии, шрифты в плэйлисте искорёжились. Так же в настройках xmms стал отсутствовать раздел кодуровки, где раньше выставлял кодировку koi8-r и текст в плэйлисте отображался как родной  :Smile:  Раздел для выбора шрифтов то существует, но толку для кодировки не приносит.

прошу о помощи, кто сталкивался с такой проблемой и как решил ?

----------

## ClieX

Откатись до xmms-1.2.10-r5

----------

## misterxx

да но как ? в portage такого ebuilda нету. там только

xmms-1.2.10-r14

xmms-1.2.10-r13

xmms-1.2.8-r4

крассуьтся. Или есть места где такой ебилд качнуть можно ?

----------

## M0rf

Та же проблема  :Sad: 

----------

## serg_sk

http://basichtml.narod.ru/xmms-1.2.10-r5.ebuild

Качаем  :Smile:  Извините, что на народе, но другого хостинга нету  :Smile: 

----------

## kaktyc

Наконец решился перелопатить свою коллекцию музыки. Русской не так много, поэтому сделал все быстро. Всего-то надо сконвертить теги из id3v1 в id3v2 и удалить первый. XMMS последний - проблем нет  :Wink: 

----------

## M0rf

Ну а к топику это какое отношение имеет?

----------

## viy

Кажется самое прямое --- ясно объяснили, что надо избавиться от ID3v1 тэгов.

Не совсем только понятно в какой кодировке kaktyc ID3v2 держит. koi8-r? utf-8?

----------

## kaktyc

 *viy wrote:*   

> Не совсем только понятно в какой кодировке kaktyc ID3v2 держит. koi8-r? utf-8?

 

Похоже, что в cp1251  :Wink:  Ибо коллекция меняется/дополняется за счет друзей,  которые используют win. А там некоторые плееры пишут теги не в юникоде, а в кодировке системы, т.е. в данном случае в cp1251. Помнится, winamp этим грешил. Сейчас не знаю.

----------

## misterxx

 *kaktyc wrote:*   

> Наконец решился перелопатить свою коллекцию музыки. Русской не так много, поэтому сделал все быстро. Всего-то надо сконвертить теги из id3v1 в id3v2 и удалить первый. XMMS последний - проблем нет 

 

а чем лучше и удобнее лопатить ? и что значит удалить первый ?

----------

## kaktyc

 *misterxx wrote:*   

> а чем лучше и удобнее лопатить ?

 

Я делал вроде этим:

```
ID3iconv is a Java command line tool to convert ID3 tags to Unicode. It also

converts ID3v1 tags to ID3v2.

Latest information about ID3iconv, along with an FAQ, is available at

http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~zf/id3iconv.
```

 *misterxx wrote:*   

>  и что значит удалить первый ?

 

Я имел ввиду id3v1.

----------

## misterxx

а чем убирать id3v1 ?

id3iconv конвентирует id3v1 и добавляет его как id3v2 в файл, но сам id3v1 после этого остаётся.

----------

## kaktyc

http://id3v2.sourceforge.net/

```
id3v2 -s ~/Music/*.mp3
```

----------

## misterxx

в портэже нашёл утилиту id3v2, с ней много что с тэгами делать можно. Но когда и id3v1 удалил, всё равно новая версия xmms не кажет плайлисту так как надо.

А какой шрифт надо выставить ? Может в этом дело.

----------

## misterxx

так как речь идёт о уникоде то ставлю 

-bitstream-bitstream charter-medium-r-normal-*-*-120-*-*-p-*-iso10646-1

но результат отрицательный вообще ничего не видно  :Sad: 

----------

## ak74

Еще классная утилита: easytag. Хотя может быть не совсем в тему.

----------

## _Sir_

 *ak74 wrote:*   

> Еще классная утилита: easytag. Хотя может быть не совсем в тему.

 EasyTag всегда в тему. Прописываешь какой-нить плэйер на запуск и сносишь xmms  вообще нафиг навсегда. Мало того, что постоянно глюки со шрифтами и кодировками, так еще и звук на выходе у него паршивый! Пора на нем ставить крест. Правда, себе полноценную замену так и не подобрал пока.  amaroK -- гуи впечталяющий, но бестолковый и неудобный и с тегами откровенно плохо работает. Ну и привязка к KDE  -- это плохо. Пара-тройка толковых идей там есть, частично с маковского iTune содраная впрямую, но практическая реализация этого...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fank

народ, похоже мучениям с кодировками приходит конец

недовно на лоре видел ссылку на http://rusxmms.sourceforge.net/

так вот человечище этот сделал либу со своим чудесным кодом

я, быстренько поправив ебилд для gftp, установил его, а также две библиотеки librcc & librcd (для них на офсайте есть ебилды уже, правда, один устарел немного, но простое переименование файла решило это недоразумение  :Smile:  )

так вот, сидя на локали кои8р, я спокойно лажу на своём локальном cp1251 FTP, причём кодировка определяется автоматом и так же автоматом все имена перекодируются

теперь о теме

там же есть ебилд для LibID3, на которой, как я понял, работает сабж

пропатчить его сходу не получилось, однако, я не сильно старался

но это уже сильный шаг вперёд, должен вам сказать....

----------

## _Sir_

 *fank wrote:*   

> народ, похоже мучениям с кодировками приходит конец

 Фанки, пойми, люди уже на 45 примерно процентов мигрируют под utf-8... Скока ж можно мучиться?  :Razz: 

Надо попробовать, решит ли это проблему с русскими именами файлов, данными виндузятниками на самба-разделе сервера под кои8 при просмотре ssh с ноута с локалью utf-8 

 *fank wrote:*   

> но это уже сильный шаг вперёд, должен вам сказать....

 Рад за вас, но, пожалуй, я xmms занесу в blaсk-list навсегда и поищу что-нить менее глючное и более достойное.

Времени жалко, а музыку слушать охота  :Smile: 

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> Фанки, пойми, люди уже на 45 примерно процентов мигрируют под utf-8

 

да я всё понимаю, это я на работе просто немоного замешкался перейти да сервак свой любимый не спешу пока, ибо на кой чёрт?..

ток не пойму, как это решит проблему с cp1251 и виндузятниками?

с самбой проблем быть не должно никаких, хоть ты utf-24576 используй, если она поддерживается самбой  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Рад за вас, но, пожалуй, я xmms занесу в blaсk-list навсегда и поищу что-нить менее глючное и более достойное.

 

вообще-то я так сразу же и поступил, если честно ибо есть прекрасная альтернатива, прекрасно работающая и с утф и с кои (личный опыт) - BMP

да только есть проблема - если используются *разные* кодировки для тегов, то крякозяблы будут, а при использовании динамического перекодирования - нет

достаточно посмотреть на скрин офсайта - всё становится сразу же понятно

----------

## misterxx

 *serg_sk wrote:*   

> http://basichtml.narod.ru/xmms-1.2.10-r5.ebuild
> 
> Качаем  Извините, что на народе, но другого хостинга нету 

 

качнул ебилд но не могу поставить прогу  :Sad: 

```
emerge --digest =media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r5
```

а вылазит ошибка:

```
>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r5 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) xmms-1.2.10-r14.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) xmms-1.2.10-r15.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) xmms-1.2.10-r5.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-xmms-1.2.10-r5

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-xmms-1.2.10-r14

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-xmms-1.2.10-r15

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/xmms.desktop

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/po-update.pl

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) xmms-1.2.10.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) gentoo_ice-xmms-0.2.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) xmms-1.2.10-gentoo-patches-1.0.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking xmms-1.2.10.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/xmms-1.2.10-r5/work

>>> Unpacking gentoo_ice-xmms-0.2.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/xmms-1.2.10-r5/work

>>> Unpacking xmms-1.2.10-gentoo-patches-1.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/xmms-1.2.10-r5/work

 * Applying xmms-1.2.10-gcc34.patch ...                                  [ ok ]

 * Applying xmms-1.2.10-id3v2edit.patch ...                              [ ok ]

 * Applying xmms-1.2.10-jump.patch ...                                   [ ok ]

 * Applying xmms-1.2.10-sigterm.patch ...                                [ ok ]

 * Applying xmms-1.2.10-recode-csa27.3.patch ...                         [ ok ]

 * Applying xmms-1.2.10-recode-csa27.3.regressionFix.patch ...           [ ok ]

 * Applying xmms-1.2.10-recode-csa27.3.nullTitle.patch ...               [ ok ]

 * Applying xmms-1.2.10-fhs-skinsdir.patch ...                           [ ok ]

 * Applying xmms-1.2.10-diskwriter-audio.patch ...                       [ ok ]

 * Applying xmms-1.2.10-random.patch ...                                 [ ok ]

 * Applying xmms-1.2.10-sid-songpos.patch ...                            [ ok ]

 * Applying xmms-1.2.10-alsa-pause.patch ...                             [ ok ]

 * Applying xmms-1.2.10-stream-seek.patch ...                            [ ok ]

 * Running libtoolize --force --copy in /var/tmp/portage/xmms-1.2.10-r5/work/xmms-1.2.10/. ...

You should update your `aclocal.m4' by running aclocal.                  [ ok ]

 * Running aclocal in /var/tmp/portage/xmms-1.2.10-r5/work/xmms-1.2.10/. ...

aclocal: configure.in: : macro `AM_LC_MESSAGES' not found in library     [ !! ]

 * Running automake in /var/tmp/portage/xmms-1.2.10-r5/work/xmms-1.2.10/. ...

configure.in:8: version mismatch.  This is Automake 1.7.9,

configure.in:8: but the definition used by this AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE

configure.in:8: comes from Automake 1.7.8.  You should recreate

configure.in:8: aclocal.m4 with aclocal and run automake again.          [ !! ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: xmms-1.2.10

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 *   Applying uclibc-conf-1.2.0.patch ...

 * Could not get VERSION for ltconfig!

!!! ERROR: media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r5 failed.

!!! Function ELT_walk_patches, Line 103, Exitcode 0

!!! Could not get VERSION for ltconfig!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

что тут можно предпринять ?

----------

## misterxx

 *misterxx wrote:*   

> что тут можно предпринять ?

 

проблему решил (digest по новой собрал и прога заинсталировалась без проблем). помощь больше не требуется.

----------

## serg_sk

Вот кстати еще программулина есть. Очень интересная штука.

Взято здесь: http://strannick.blogspot.com/2005/08/mp3.html (ссылка на хоум сайт проги тоже тут)

Делал так: http://wiseelf.blogspot.com/2005/10/mpeg4ip-open-streaming-video-and-audio.html

----------

## Demonium

 *misterxx wrote:*   

> после обновления xmms-1.2.8 на новые версии, шрифты в плэйлисте искорёжились. Так же в настройках xmms стал отсутствовать раздел кодуровки, где раньше выставлял кодировку koi8-r и текст в плэйлисте отображался как родной :) Раздел для выбора шрифтов то существует, но толку для кодировки не приносит.
> 
> прошу о помощи, кто сталкивался с такой проблемой и как решил ?

 

А не проще положить вообще на xmms и начать юзать BMP  (beep-media-player)? ИМХО

----------

## William Henry Gates

дык bmp основан на коде xmms, кажись, или даже требует для установки xmms.

лично я проблему тегов решил кардинально сносом их через id3v2 нафиг. а название прекрасно отражается.

----------

